

Entrepreneurial Time Management Hacks - RawData
http://www.johnelder.org/entrepreneurial-time-management-hacks.html

======
RawData
Sometimes it's the simple things that make the most impact. It cracks me up
whenever I see a new time management app come out. I've used this two legal
pad method myself for years and really get a ton done every day.

